# Universal downrigger gimbal mount



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I believe this is a universal downrigger mount so it should work with any make of downrigger. I used it specifically on a cannon downrigger until I fabricated myself some new mounts that fit better on my boat. It fits into a gimbal mount on your boat. It's a really good way to mount a downrigger to your boat in a non-permanent way if you have gimbal mounts installed on your boat. $45

New these are $69.99.


----------

